# 2010 Howard Hill Classic scores are posted



## fountain (Jul 9, 2010)

the boys in the yeller shirts just sent me an e-mail this morning that the postings ar up on the final scores from the 2010 HH  shoot
here they are...

2010 SCORES

Women's Selfbow   

Julia Norris 218 
Mel Bulger 201 
Glenda Krewson 196 
Tomi Varnell 183 
Myrna Jetton 179 
Jeannine Marchesseau 168 
Sandra Pearson  148 

Women's Recurve   

Vivian Bryant 250 
Sue Bigham 247 
Sherry Pugh 236 
Debbie Smith 235 
Tomi Varnell 210 
Myrna Jetton  201 
Cindy Hlggs 193 
Julie Bowe 185 
Sherry Magallanes 177 
Wendy Martin 176 
Angela McCluskey 176 
Shannon Kitchens 172 
Karen Warren 169 
Dianna Collier 166 
Brandi Brewer 159 
Dannie Schrader 152 
Lauren Mills 145 
Casey Green 144 
Emily Crim 142 
Audri Morris 136 
Leigh Smith 125 
Carol Morris 111 
Natasha Miles 104 
Drenda Brown 100 
Lois davis 99 
Erin Inman 94 
Secrece Richards 92 
Linda Fralish 81 
Kasey Liveoak 68 
Heather Scites 60 
Tanya Duncan 58 
Ashley Balentine 23 
Beth Thompson    
Christa Stepp   
Tara Higgs   
Magnolia Allen   
Lynette Margetta   
Halee Harrelson   
Paula Harris   
Cheryl Moore   
Jayne Young   
Amanda Winters   
Christine Wilson   
Suki Sakich   
Misty Gilley   
Mary Beth Morgan   
Michelle Alexander   
Kaylee Wyatt   

WOMEN'S LONGBOW   

Julia Norris 246 
Sherry Pugh 232 
Susan Nelson 220 
Mel Bulger 214 
Myrna Jetton 210 
Michelle Carter 207 
Marnie Ripp 192 
Casey Pearce 182 
Andrea Crawford 180 
Rebecca Dantone 159 
Shannon Kitchens 158 
Dannie Schrader 157 
Pam Campbell 156 
Julie Watson 149 
Beth McDanal 138 
Naomi Darby 131 
Arlene Magallanes 128 
Lori Schrader 122 
Maggie Martin 103 
Brenda Olivier   
Sue Webb   
Lisa Minyard   
Cellina Miller   
Bethany Mitchell   
C. Simmons   
Heather Jester   
Chasity McCluskey   
Brenda Olivier   
Jean Fuller-Scott   

MENS SENIORS   

Larry Henley 261 
John Sullins 260 
Wayne Baggett 258 
Ronnie Bauer 258 
Larry Wilhite 257 
Joe Henderson 251 
Billy Brewer 25l 
Roy Phillips 251 
Lloyd Bricklen 251 
Willard Beck 249 
John Haas 246 
Dennis Coleman 246 
Ronnie Pittman 246 
Keith Oldaker 241 
Marland Mendoza  241 
Bud Kent 241 
Gerald Tomasovsky 241 
Danny Norris 240 
Larry Patterson 236 
Malcolm Parker 232 
Bill Ward 226 
Jerry Sullivan 222 
Larry Pattson 222 
Tony Thornton 220 
Donnie Beck 214 
Charles Sanders 211 
Russell Lantier 206 
Duane Williams  204 
Jay Mitchell 202 
Ron Miller 200 
Al Chapman 199 
Floyd Oakes 199 
Bob Miller 193 
Rocky Rockwell  177 
Johnnie McGalagher 177 
Randy McCall 176 
William Johnson 176 
Tommy Scaggs 174 
Charlie Lane 173 
Dan Dobson 150 
Jim Gault 110 
George Thompson 68 
Dave Bureau   
Danny Patterson   
Dwight Callens   
David Henley   
Donald Dobbs    
Allen Webb   
Herb Scott   

MEN'S SELFBOW   

Sam Sandifer 257 
Jim Tucker 242 
Eric Krewson 237 
Jerry Laney 234 
Keth Waites 230 
Steve Hawthorne  226 
Roger Wilbourn 224 
Malcolm Parker 224 
Nolan Lang 222 
Brad Sellers 220 
Steve Early 214 
Chris Smith 210 
Balford Patterson 205 
Tony Jetton 197 
Ron Miller 190 
Don Chappell 172 
Donnie Poole 167 
Gil Magallanes 127 
Austin Kingsberry 53 
Keith White   
George Steele   
Robert Elam   
John Wesley   
Dan Beckwith   
Mark Syck   
Abe Jones   
Kieth Dismukes   
Josh Baty   
Erik Hood   
Billy Parker   

MEN'S RECURVE   

Robby Clark 282 
Chuck Cranford 278 
Blake Clark 277 
Jeremy McBeth 276 
Tal McNeill 276 
Bradley Haas 273 
Tony Watson 273 
Danny Patterson 271 
Mike Breazeale 270 
Ronny Gordy 270 
Johnny Avant 269 
Sam Sandifer 266 
Ben Brown 264 
Jeremy Duncan 264 
Brad Ripp 263 
David Purvis 262 
T.J. Fountain 261 
Levy Bryant 261 
Damon Kissinger 257 
John Avant 255 
Mark Glaceur 254 
Donnie Balentine 253 
Kevin Brown 250 
David White 249 
David Pugh 248 
Steve Cosby 247 
Don Wilson  247 
Tucker Crisp 245 
Philip West 244 
Gregg Dudley 243 
C.J. Manuel 242 
Lonnie Shepard 240 
Goat Buxton 239 
Toby Essick 239 
Charles Barnes 239 
Edwin Sandifer 237 
John Redmon 237 
Larry Troutman 237 
Greg Whitaker 233 
Brian Palmer 232 
Ron Decker 232 
Dominic Dantone 232 
Doyle Kenerly 231 
David R. Hart 231 
Dan davis 229 
Pat Ditto 228 
Roger Fulton 226 
Jimmy Morris  225 
Danny Smith 224 
Cason Pearce 223 
Chad Margetta 222 
Jeremy McCluskey 221 
Jimmy Breazeale  221 
Wesley Fielder 221 
Joe Welch 218 
Bill Green 217 
Shawn Stepp 215 
Rick Connell 215 
Ron Huff 213 
Bill Belcher 208 
Mike Burns 208 
Brin Jones 207 
Mark Livingston 206 
Andy Graves 203 
Rusty Lane 198 
Tracy Warren 194 
Mike Baird 193 
Rusty Wright 192 
Jeff Kitchens 192 
Chad Balentine 192 
James Fralish 190 
Steven Ware 189 
Charles Jackson 188 
Norman Phair 188 
Richard Quincy 187 
Jerome Pace 186 
Hunter Faulk 182 
Bill Charlnoes 179 
Shannon Chapman 179 
Brian Estes 177 
Ken Davis 171 
Keith Smith 169 
Jeff Breazeale 152 
Anthony Hopper 151 
Will Purdy 150 
Shawn Lucas 147 
Bill Bigham 145 
Tommy Scaggs 144 
John Logan 143 
Les Gilley 143 
Tyler Clark 137 
Darren Burns 133 
Chad Wagner 132 
Hugh Reece 124 
Eric Battles 123 
Lance Northcutt 113 
Greg Richards 108 
John Inman 100 
Brandon McMillen  82 
Kenny Thompson    
Adam Williams   
Tony Cutherd   
Roger Boykin   
Kim Burrows   
Charles Henderson   
Chuck Bolding   
Ken Jackson   
Chris Sumrall   
Aaron Lane   
Carl Mammons   
Eddie Brown Sr   
Victor Owen   
Trent Trussell   
Mike Pfeiffer   
Pat Upchurch   
Danny Moore   
Mike Halbrooks   
Benny Lockhart   
Kevin Wofford   
Robert Harper   
John Sadosky   
Jerry Sullivan    
Freddie Cordes   
Edward Smith   
Ramend Smith   
Brad Kendrick   
Kieth Waites   
Rusty Phillips   
Dustin Weeks    
Tim Skelton   
Mark Thornton   
Dorsey Grist   
Chris Sims   
Matt Oden   
John Whitten   
Jacob McKinner   
Randy Jackson   
Danny Recurve   
Mark Kulpinski   
wayne Willis   
Josh Dorrough   
Mark Andreoni   
Ryan Arrington   
Joey West   
Cody Works   
Eric Battles   
Tony Webster   
Paul Childers    
Rich Brandon   
A. J. Emerson   
Rob Wyatt   
Kevin Hall   

MEN'S LONGBOW   

Tim Carter 270 
Robert Bickerstaff   269 
Billy Parker  269 
Kevin Brown 265 
Craig Ethridge 263 
Dave Brumfield  262 
Bob Mills 260 
Tony Jetton 259 
Tim Jackson 258 
Chase Crawford 257 
Billy Grubbs  255 
Adam Williams 252 
Matt Steed 249 
Walter Johnson 246 
Sterritt Henry 246 
Bill Weston 245 
Kirk Meadows 245 
Sam McMichael 241 
William Darby 241 
Scott Martin 241 
David Henley 240 
Donnie Wilkerson 240 
Jeff Hester 238 
Scott Macey 238 
Jeff Minyard 238 
David James 237 
Dan Bussey 236 
Clif Nelson 235 
Casey Jones 234 
Mike Sanford 234 
Trent Trussell 234 
Chad Weaver 231 
Johnny Stewart  230 
Daniel Carmichael 230 
Chris walker 230 
Eddie Wilson 228 
Dan Campbell 226 
Mike Curtis 226 
Jon Tanner 226 
Michael Wilson 224 
Steve Bowe 220 
Paul Higgs 218 
Robert McKenzie 218 
Ken Campbell 217 
Dave Allen 214 
Jeff Hampton 214 
Sandy Harris 213 
Brian White 212 
Everett Taylor 211 
Jay Sandifer 210 
Jack Williams 210 
Stanley Rodrigue 209 
Jimmy walker 209 
Stephen Highsmith 209 
Chris Sumrall  206 
Daniel Mills 205 
Nathan Lane 205 
Chad Ward  204 
Jeff Kitchens 204 
Evan Gault 202 
Tom Sakich 202 
Josh Elmore 201 
Tom McDanal 198 
Tim Fine 198 
Biff Moore 197 
Bill Faulk 197 
Randall Gray 197 
Dwight Thompson 194 
Buddy Sanders  194 
John Philips 193 
Bryan Figgatt 192 
Gil Magallanes 190 
Oliver Gregory 190 
Skipper Ward 189 
Abe Abel 189 
James Stinnett 182 
Ray Campbell 182 
Don Chappell 180 
W. Wayne Wilson 176 
Terry Fountain 169 
Donnie Brown 169 
Sam Gladden 168 
William Milling 168 
Tom Brunofsky 165 
Steve Wise 164 
Joshua Macey 158 
Ray Dennis 154 
Pat Harrison 150 
Jack Young 148 
John Wesley 143 
Ken Purdy 141 
Charles Mitchell 129 
Lou Meyer 108 
Adam Campbell 107 
Jimmy Anderson 96 
David Lane 81 
Jessie Guillory 74 
Joe Walsh   
Jeremiah Collis   
Jason Mauldin   
Kim Burrows   
Jimmy Hoffman    
Sam Sandifer   
Bill Skinner   
Brandon Sullivan   
Lloyd Bricklen   
Cody Higgs   
Robert Crosby   
B.Marvin Mole   
Larry Henley   
Bill Tillery   
Bill Daniel   
Ben Davis    
Lanier Patridge   
Doug Arrington   
Chad Boivin   
Don Wilkerson   
Tom Lane   
John Henry   
Eddie Brown Jr   
Billy walker   
Ron Miller   
David Pippin   
Ralph Harris   
Steve Smith   
John Crim   
Renny Olivier   
Norman Phair   
Phillip Collier   
Balford Patterson   
Hernson Ruddy Brister   
Robin Gentry   
Jake Grubb   
Ray Brannon   
Joey Romita   
John Allgarier   
Preston Henry   
Shawn Melvin   
William Johnson   
Jeremy Bell   
Terry Bell   
Tony Valentine   
Bill Mitchell   
Mike Prince   
Eddie Dorough   
Jay Bulger   
Lane Bulger   
Ben Richarson   
Tony Burgess   
Nick Sanders   
Chris McCluskey   
Renny Olivier   
Jacob Lamar   
Jeff Lamar   
Chuck Wyatt   
Brandon Barringer   

Juniors 12 - 15   

Clayton Whitaker 268 
Samantha Sandifer 260 
Simon McKenzie 245 
Hunter Watson 243 
Skyler Wilson 243 
Darin Bordelon 232 
Austin Collier 231 
Caleb Kissinger 213 
Ethan Brown 205 
Kody Giley 203 
Collin Brown 191 
Luke Morris  191 
Will Hardy 184 
Brady Brown 184 
Anna McNeill 168 
Dylan Duncan 167 
Jeffery Higgans 164 
Justin Magallanes 153 
Chad Henderson 152 
Mathew Bailey 139 
Zeke Hardy 132 
Colton Frost   
Tyler Hoffman   
Tyler Northcutt   
Austin Harris   
Chet Wilson   
Cody Weaver   
Hunter Rowan   
Mitchell Meche   
Mason Grist   


Youth 8-11    

Name   
Jake Blasingim 225 
Luke Phillips 224 
Spencer Higgins 212 
Justin Camp 202 
Daniel Collier 202 
Dustin Deason 200 
John Dennis 198 
Austin McCluskey 190 
Nicholas Hopper 185 
D.J. Pace 184 
Jackson Smith 175 
Colin Reece 165 
Gunner Sakich 161 
Heather Dennis 160 
Matthew Breazeale 159 
Sam Bailey 159 
Trey Brown 149 
Garet Mason 140 
Cody Weaver 140 
Anna Avant 135 
Anthony Valentine 126 
Gabe Huff 120 
Will McCluskey 117 
Emily Allen 114 
Tyler Northcutt 113 
Connor McDonald 112 
Chad Margetta JR 106 
Nathan Campbell  103 
Sean Logan 94 
Liam McDonald 86 
Grant Trussell 60 
Garrett McDonald 55 
Parker Harrelson   
Joshua Kissinger   
Derrek Hageland   
Ian Watt   
Samuel Smith   
Jacob Kendrick   
Matthew Cooper   

CUBS   

Strider Smith  193 
Brandon Weston 193 
Seth Phillips 189 
Ethan Margetta 185 
Tyler Young 174 
Brody Estes 166 
Dillon Faulk 155 
Hunter Kitchens 127 
Devin Duncan 126 
Lauren Kitchens 121 
Wyatt Green  117 
Brennan Ripp 99 
Will Green  85 
Derick Hogeland 71 
Wyatt Phillips 69 
Wyatt Stepp   
David Brown   
Paul Cooper   
Riley McDonald   
Connor Arrington   
Caleb Robbin   
Katie Robbin   
Jack West   
Ethan Childers


----------



## fountain (Jul 9, 2010)

2009 scores as well:
2009 SCORES

MENS SENIORS 
larry henley
gerald tomasovsky
wayne baggett          
keith oldaker
roy phillips
al chapman
danny norris
willard beck
hank janowski
stanley rodrigue
john haas
larry wilhite
Doyle Kenerly
elvy carter
floyd oakes
bob henckel
johnny mcgallagher
billy brewer
ronald hicks
dwight callens
duane williams
malcolm parker
don orr
bob miller
jim gault 
dave bureau
wes slawson
allen webb
herb scott
topsy newcome
alan rodgers
richard holloway
donnie beck
charles lane 
bill miller 
bill daniel 
bill tillery 
donald dobbs 
david oakes 
jim bowling 
larry parker 
scott spear 
jim crow  282
280
270
264
261
260
256
253
253
249
249
248
241
239
231
231
231
230
230
229
229
225
220
213
211
211
210
199
198
196
193
179
111 
MENS RECURVE 
austin blake clark
ben selman
robby clark
jeremy mcbeth
brad ripp
randy clark
stacy mongle
jeremy duncan
Keith Waites
jamey baggett
johnny avant
tal mcneill
robert harper
kevin wise
stephen harris
t j. fountain
clif nelson
david pugh
mark livingston
jim loyless
richie nell
ron decker 
chad margetta
dominic dantone
kirk troil 
chris harrelson
scott martin
tony jetton
don wilson
joseph romero
terry tharp
grant morgan
jacob stokes
gregg whitaker
steve cosby
rodney ayles
bob davis
john thomas
eddie vonkanel
eddie sullivant
matthew livingston
donnie balentine
david purvis
levy bryant
danny smith
ron huff 
john redman
brin jones
mark kulpinski
mark warren
ray west
wayne willis
matt steed 
gary ellard
eddie vonkanel
roger boykin 
ryan bain
jason bell
peyton griffis
john younger 
john inman 
joe henderson 
mike mcgowan
lee selman 
matt green
george belvin
charles barnes
ricky quiney
steven rylant
mark thornton
kenny thompson
stephen wilson
brian palmer
chase crawford
frank ivey
carl hammons 
ken davis
tucker crisp
chris sims
cade griffis
david white 
doug arrington
cody works
kevin wofford 
billy miller, jr
jimmy morris
jerome pace
ray dennis
bill bigham
john pitts 
dan siggers
philip morrow
ken swanson 
mike collins
hugh reece
brian fain
abe abel
brett woodruff
brian estes
chad balentine
john crim jr 
bill miller
chris earnest
ed bennett
chad wagner
john abbott
don orr, jr 
jimmy hoffman
bill charlnoes 
david henley 
michael hendricks 
paul higg 
rickey connell 
steven ware 
kirk barnard 
mike loyless 
roy barry 
aaron lane  
tyler hoffman 
zach hayman 
kyle craig 
cody chittum 
brandon jenkins 
kelvin blair 
tom sakich 
andy beasley 
mike halbrooks 
benny lockhart 
larry troutman 
johnny dalton 
r. l. foster 
artie stewart 
hunter harrison 
james green 
herb scott 
joe migliore 
eddie dorough 
joey lee 
scotty poe 
ryan king 
nathan loggins 
richard quincy 
beau landrum 
charlie foster  
charlis foster, iii 
henry foster 
keith karr 
jimmy bindwell 
tommy phillips 
jeff phillips 
emmanuel globetti 
ryan stovensky 
jeff lamar 
ammon mckinney 
randy jackson 
john whitten 
rob wyatt 
zac wyatt 
larry pegg 
charles evans  
adam mathews 
jacob brannon 
mark haddix 
danny moore 
eric battles 
ronny gordy 
kevin hall 
terry thornton 
gerald buxton  290
286
285
282
279
276
271
270
269
268
268
267
267
265
265
264
264
264
264
262
261
260
256
256
253
253
253
252
252
252
251
250
249
247
245
245
245
244
244
243
243
243
242
239
239
238
237
237
237
236
235
234
232
231
231
230
229
228
226
226
226
225
225
224
223
222
221
220
219
219
218
216
212
211
209
207
207
206
204
203
203
202
201
193
192
192
191
188
185
183
178
178
178
177
177
175
170
168
164
158
148
148
147
133
123
117
110
105

MEN'S LONGBOW 
jeff carter 
tal mcneil
paul higg
ronnie bauer 
billy parker 
ronny gordy
thomas taylor
steve bowe
sam sandifer
mike breazeale
Bob Mills
scott gray
luke mangham
mike hawthorne
kevin brown
shane champion 
david henley
paul defoor
bradley haas
tim carter 
edwin sandifer
nathan smith
sterritt henry
tony jetton
david purvis
dave brumfield
bill van buskirk 
greg hall
jeff lamar
woody montgomery
mike curtis
kevin wigington 
eddie wilson
ken campbell
matt wilkes  
damon kissinger 
eddie vonkanel 
jimmy walker 
johnny stewart 
bill martindale
david pippin 
corey yager  
trent ross
don odom
shane collier
tony watson
michael wilson
kelvin blair
dan bussey
kenneth peacock 
evan gault
tony burgess
danny hampton
balford patterson
billy wright
brad sellers 
tom mcdanal
terry fountain
john henry
stephen harris 
c. j. manuel
kim burrows  
burt mangham
john gray
william darby
clay patton
sam mcmichael
jerry owen
renwick olivier
ray campbell
john phillips
jimmy simeon
sandy harris
billy grubbs
steve early
bill wigington
corky nell
terry bell
josh childers
ryan arrington
daniel mills
vernon watkins
jessie guillory
jack williams
biff moore
tony valentine
wesley fiddor
stephen harrison
chris collingsworth
jay sandifer
john crim, sr 
david white
don chappell
ray west
keith dismukes 
norman phair
spencer hall
scott harrison
ray dennis
jacob w. grubb
ezra stewart
steve droner
lou meyer
bruce shelton
paul childers
william milling
jack young
paul goodin
chad weaver
dwight thompson
jacob r. grubb
danny pugh
jeremy mcbeth
cody chittum
dean hardy 
david moore
kaleb grubb
joe szorosy
jeff cummings
billy walker
Brian estes 
mike burch 
bryan ham 
logan gray 
jeff gray 
daryll spangler 
john allgaier 
jeff morris 
joe kilpatrick
bill skinner
brandon sullivan
donnie wilkerson
riley osborn
nathan lane
david lane 
dale charles
ralph harris
john hurt
bobby craig
larry connell
mike harrison
pat upchurch
joshue benson
james hooper
pat harrison
chuck bolding
joshua dorough
jeff hampton
doyle hill
j. steve jacobs
roger jacobs
nicholas sanders
chris lutz
brian porter
jay reiser
william johnson
jeff wiggins
bill mitchell
hunter hardy
clint pegg
william shepherd 
ken burchfield
tim fine 
charlie bassett
walter johnson
arliss mcgehee
phillip collier 279
279
278
276
272
271
270
270
269
265
264
264
264
264
264
262
261
261
259
259
258
257
256
255
254
253
250
250
250
249
248
248
247
247
247
245
245
244
244
244
243
243
240
239
239
238
237
237
237
236
233
232
232
232
232
231
230
229
229
229
227
227
226
224
224
222
221
221
220
219
218
218
218
217
215
214
214
211
211
210
208
206
202
201
201
200
197
195
195
194
193
193
190
189
185
183
182
180
180
179
178
176
174
174
173
172
169
160
158
157
145
143
133
132
128
126
123
118
115
103

MEN'S SELFBOW 
abe jones
chris smith
keith waites
chad weaver
jerry laney
nolan lang
sam sandifer
jim tucker
steve early
eric krewson
steve hawthorne
edwin sandifer
steve pate
larry marchesseau
mark baggett
donnie brown
ken purdy
josh sanders
tony jetton 
garrett ham 
david jones 
steve skinner 
jamie boyd 
john price 
ron goff 
dan beckwith 
randy elam 
george steele 
judd steele 
david oakes 
alex roche 
buz ackerman 
russell aradine
richard brown 
jerry aldridge
matthew nash
butch holmes 256
250
250
249
247
247
246
244
236
235
232
224
216
208
188
182
169
124

WOMENS RECURVE 
sue bigham
julia norris
debbie smith
vivian bryant
cindy higgs
Casey Waites
myrna jetton
sherry pugh
wendy martin
brandi brewer
amanda rylant 
deeanna pace
sheila wright 
drenda brown
danni schrader
deirdre frasier 
karen ayles 
ester selman 
julie bowe 
betsy weaver 
cathy gault 
lori schrader
andrea crawford
audri morris
michelle carrington
ashley evans Mccord 
sherry ross 
jennifer devereaux 
jayne young
maria wise 
lois davis 
michelle alexander
carol morris 
julia glenn
Lauren Mills 
dana jones 
dixie lee henckel 
nellie gault  
beth thompson 
valerie gray 
stephanie higgs 
amanda lane 
cheryl lane  
ruth charles 
suki sakich 
jennifer harrelson 
stephanie childers 
barbara evans 
terry bassett 
cheryl moore 
norma kulpinski  259
251
245
244
243
242
207
207
188
182
178
178
173
165
156
156
153
147
146
140
138
137
136
134
131
117
112
103
102
101
96
95
89
66

WOMEN'S LONGBOW 
julia norris
michelle carter 
susan nelson
myrna jetton
rebecca dantone 
kathy carter
bethany mitchell
wendy wolfe
heather jester 
pam campbell 
maggie martin
ashley balentine
beth mcdanal
bobbie "Barbara" evans
dannie schrader 
lori schrader 
naomi darby 
Britny ham 
ruth dennis 
tara higgs 
brandon batey 
karen carter 
ann bates 
kim bush 
marlene fine 
jean fuller scott  251
249
236
219
196
185
181
169
163
147
142
140
135
134
133
121
120

WOMEN'S SELFBOW 
julia norris
mynra jetton
glenda krewson
jeannine marchesseau
sandra pearson
Haley skinner 
heidi skinner  224
185
184
181
 92

CUBS 
tristen rylant
annabelle pace
dalton rylant
ethan childers
sarah childers
brody estes
wyatt phillips
tyler young
tyler siggers
seth phillips
lucas gault  223
181
177
162
145
135
109
100
68
40

YOUTH 8-11 
clayton whitaker
hunter watson
samantha sandifer
ethan brown 
noah gault
chet wilson 
luke phillips
caleb kissinger 
dylan duncan
mack warren
jake baggett
hunter hardy
colin reece
john dennis 
d j pace
nathan sampson 
chuck gordy 
anna avant
josh ellard
jessie newcome
josh newcome
parker harrelson
gabe huff 
heather dennis
nathan campbell
jake  newcome
grace brown 
koby grubb 
joshua kissinger 
erin jones 
breana gault 
cameron migliore 
josh childers
logan hill
brooks garrett
victoria foster 268
256
237
227
219
218
215
210
205
203
187
174
173
164
164
160
158
157
151
145
139
135
132
125
98
97
48
41

JUNIORS 12-15 
skyler wilson
jeffrey benson
wyatt baggett 
luke morris
dalton hampton
hunter hall
austin collier
chase farrior
shelby ross
sawyer nell
anna mcneill
cody weaver 
anthony valentine 
chad henderson 
collin brown
darin bordelon 
j. levi watkins
ben chappell
Miller orr 
Halee harrelson
brady brown 
ryan shelton 
dylon morse 
breanna ross
tyler hoffman 
riley jones 
kane mcnorton 
grace gault 
j. p. gray 
austin harris 
jimmy hoffman 
cody craig 
t. j. bragg
jerryn migliore
kate foster
bre wyatt 251
215
207
201
199
196
191
190
189
178
164
164
162
154
153
146
145
145
144
143
139
136
91
68
63




  home | products | archery range | trophy room | trail cam 
ask an archer | taxidermy | join our email list | about us | contact us | site map

Copyright 2007 Louisiana Outdoors


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting TJ!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 10, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> Thanks for posting TJ!!!



What he said!


----------

